# Unique coloration (coyote pic)



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I'm sure he appreciates the new nickname
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So many ways I could go with this one!!!! I'll play nice though.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

After looking at the coyote that was suspected of being snared I now believe it was a rope. No trama to the underside and no notceable snare mark on the leather. You can still see the distinct line in the fur though. Unless it was a ghetto yote that stashed its bling before being shot. :lol:

Joe


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the help again tonight Joe! I hope these guys keep bringing me dogs. I'm getting lots of practice. I'm glad Matt didn't put up too much of a fight tonight about letting me have the fresh one, even though she was a stinker!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

TD, those yotes under 30 or 35 lbs will skin a whole lot better than the ones closer to 40. Just my experience on that though, good job your work!!!!!!!!!!!! You go girl 

Edit: no disrespect, just stating an opiniion


----------

